# SidYodTong (Somerville, Massachusetts)?



## rightbackatyou (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey whats happening folks?  Glad to be a part of these forums here, hope to make the best out of the information here and hopefully one day I'll be able to make useful contributions as well.

Anyways, what do any of you know about Sidyodtong in Somerville, Massachusetts?:

http://www.sityodtong.com/

This is supposed to be the best Muay Thai/Jui Jitsu school in the entire Boston area, correct?  Are their any others?

Right now I'm just prepping, I've lost 20 pounds and now have moved on to bodybuilding, endurance and strength training to prepare myself for when I move to Boston in September and begin my MA training.  MA is something that I'm pasionate about, it means a great deal to me so any information you all could give me about Sidyodtong or just MA in the Boston area in generally would be most sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Khun Kao (Jun 4, 2006)

Its been a long time, but I think there is one other MuayThai gym in the area.  I think its called Boston MuayThai.  I no longer have their contact info, but a simple Google search should get that info for you.

I am admittedly biased by referring you to Sityodtong because I have been watching their training vids and fights for years.  I have even seen some of their Boston fighters competing in person.  They are a top-notch program.

However, I have never heard anything negative of the Boston MuayThai guys either.

Just look into it on your own and choose which is better for you.


----------



## rightbackatyou (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks alot homie 

My friend used to go there and he told me its one of the best joints on the East Coast, but I always like to hear multiple opinions.  I'm looking forward to this...


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2006)

Heard nothing but good things about both...but I've heard more about Somerville for Muay Thai.

Damn serious gym.  If all I hear is true...you won't be disappointed at all.


----------

